# Cinnamon Rolls



## ebbutler (Mar 10, 2014)

Couldn't sleep this morning so I got up and made myself useful.

Cinnamon Rolls

Dough:

2 teaspoons dry yeast 
1/4 cup white sugar 
2 cups warm water or whey
4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup powdered milk 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 cup lard 

To Make Sweet Dough: In a medium bowl combine the yeast, sugar and water and mix together; let stand 10 minutes. Stir in flour, dry milk, baking powder and lard, then knead mixture for 10 minutes, adding as little flour as necessary. Cover bowl with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes, then knead again. 

Filling:
1/3 cup butter
1/3 cup brown sugar
3 teaspoons cinnamon
¾ teaspoon nutmeg
1/3 cup nuts

Topping: Melt, mix and spread in bottom of pan
1/3 cup butter
½ cup brown sugar
3 Tablespoons corn syrup
½ cup nuts

Roll dough into large rectangle. Spread melted butter over dough to within 1 inch of edges. Sprinkle sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and nuts evenly over dough. Roll dough up tightly on long side. Press edges to seal and form into a long evenly shaped roll. Cut roll into 1-inch pieces. Place rolls into pan over topping.

Cover, let rise in warm draft-free place until doubled in size, about 30-45 minutes.

Bake in preheated 375 oven for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown. Turn out of pan immediately.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

So, when are you having me over for breakfast????


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2014)

I could not sleep either,
except I laid on the couch with my puppy and watched Cartoon Network at 3 Am!

Seems we have different levels of motivation!

But, Damn they are some good looking rolls!


----------

